# New Mexico here



## RC19 (Jun 22, 2009)

I just joined this site today hoping to learn new things. I have been bowhunting for 14 years and really enjoy this sport. Looking forward to using this site a lot!
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* RC19. Have fun here.


----------



## RC19 (Jun 22, 2009)

I need some help understanding the terms people use here.
What does TTT & bump mean. Can anyone help me?
Thanks


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome, NM!*

I love this site -- sure you will too. 

See you around!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*welcome*

welcome to AT fellow New Mexicoer/Any luck with the draw?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## RC19 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes.
Bowhunter685 I will have to wait untill next year to chase the fine animals here with stick and string. I hope you fared better on the draw than I did!


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*draw*

drew elk in taylor and deer in corona,both archery. I was one of the lucky ones this year.


----------

